# 2018 projects



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 11, 2018)

Just a little springtime piece, a crocheted carrot.


----------



## chandab (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm working on Christmas tree skirts and I made a couple tablerunners with my left-overs from the tree skirts. I have 4 tree skirt tops done, need to get them quilted.




I've finished two quilts with this adorable outback fabric collection. [One with the panel and one with the left-over coordinates.]




Not sure what is next.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 21, 2018)

How will you quilt the tree skirts? All over, or accenting the panels?


----------



## chandab (Mar 21, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> How will you quilt the tree skirts? All over, or accenting the panels?


Just a stitch in the ditch on the tree skirts. One day I'll get brave and practice some free motion, but I'm not there, yet.


----------



## Charley (Mar 28, 2018)

Tried my hand with a couple of horseshoes.


----------



## madmax (Mar 30, 2018)

Love them, so creative!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 31, 2018)

Charley, how did you attach the diamond/bead embellishments?

I found this pattern at the thrift store for a quarter. It is dated 1982 and was never cut. After making it, I know why--someone was smarter than I! I made it for a grand daughter. It had a pattern for bears, mice, and rabbits; she wanted bears.


----------



## Charley (Mar 31, 2018)

Cute pattern above! Love how yours came out.

The beads in the dream catcher were strung on the string as I got to where I wanted them. The beads on the sides of the horseshoes were put on 24 gauge beading/jewelry wire. It is easily bent. I cut the wire long and threaded them through the holes to the back of the horseshoe then bent both sets of two wires around each other and put a little hot glue on them. I did hot glue felt to the entire back so all the ends were covered. The green and blue beads were glass beads, the brown were small tiger eye beads and the silver were spacer beads. This was something I had put away for years and finally decided to just do it. I made them for my grandsons' rooms. The hanging part was short pieces of leather and thread with beads and feathers attached randomly. The threads were folded over and wrapped then fed onto the twine and then hot glued as the twine was wound and attached with hot glue.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 31, 2018)

Interesting how the horse shoes are shaped differently.


----------



## chandab (Mar 31, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Interesting how the horse shoes are shaped differently.


I'll venture to guess one is a front shoe and the other a hind. It's in my mind that fronts are rounder and hinds are narrower, but my memory sucks...


----------



## Charley (Apr 9, 2018)

Some more finished projects.






Old pincushion I did not make but I made the bottom one based on the older one. Improved it by adding plastic inside so the pins don't stick through the bottom of the pincushion.
















Mug rug






Crocheted baskets


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 10, 2018)

That pin cushion is a good, usable design. Nice work on all your projects! I save sawdust for my pin cushions. Also use raw wool--my favorite. What do you use?

Here is a button I made. The center is felted wool and the petals are ribbon yarn. It is hooked on 32 count linen with a size 6 crochet hook. I think I will make a few; they are a good lap project.


----------



## Charley (Apr 11, 2018)

Here is a link to other ideas of what to stuff pin cushions with. On this one. I was just trying to test the pattern so I just used batting in it. I also made a pattern for a smaller pin cushion so I can do a wrist strap with velcro. I haven't finished one up yet. We have been busy cleaning up all the branches that came down this winter and spending a lot of time outside.

I also like to use wool roving, but I am thinking of using the crushed walnut shells as they sell them in one of the fabric stores near me.

I love your button, very interesting.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 11, 2018)

Charley said:


> Here is a link to other ideas of what to stuff pin cushions with. On this one. I was just trying to test the pattern so I just used batting in it. I also made a pattern for a smaller pin cushion so I can do a wrist strap with velcro. I haven't finished one up yet. We have been busy cleaning up all the branches that came down this winter and spending a lot of time outside.
> 
> I also like to use wool roving, but I am thinking of using the crushed walnut shells as they sell them in one of the fabric stores near me.
> 
> I love your button, very interesting.


The thing I like about raw wool is the oil content, which kept pins and needles from rusting. The walnut shells are supposed to keep them nice and sharp. I like the idea of an insert to keep the needles from disappearing in the cushion. It's amazing how many needles one finds when tearing apart old tomato cushions!


----------



## Charley (Apr 27, 2018)

Finished a wallhanging....


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 27, 2018)

Charley said:


> Finished a wallhanging....


I like the quilting design!


----------



## chandab (Sep 14, 2018)

Not sure if I'll get something made before the end of 2018, but I couldn't resist these horse panels at the store today, plus a couple coordinates and the white at the bottom doesn't go, but is tone on tone cowboy boots, so I had to have it.


----------

